# N-Ext D-Thatch



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Has anybody used this? I don't have a huge huge problem with thatch but there is some certain areas that if this works as I've seen in some videos, could be very useful.

If anybody has had experience I'd love to hear how it went.

Thanks!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I've used it, but I cannot speak to its efficacy in any definitive manner.

I was hoping it would 'eat up' the dead grass in areas that I've killed off. I can't say that I've seen much of a difference in any of the areas of application. One might think that the product works best on 'thatch' rather than dead grass, but my understanding is that it would work on any dead plant material.

I'm not saying that d-thatch doesn't work--not at all. What I am saying is that I did not notice much of a response with one heavy (high end of the recommended rate) application. That's an impression. I didn't measure change, and I'm not sure how I would go about doing that.

I'm making one more app with d-thatch this year. I don't think I'll be buying another bottle, but I'm giving the product a chance to change my mind.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

It has molasses in it to feed and help multiply soil bacteria which then eat the thatch. Add molasses to RGS or humic acid if you have one of those already. Not too much though, like 16 oz molasses/acre.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Also, for more commentary, you can watch Lawncology's video on d-thatch. There is even a before-and-after comparison around the 6:00 mark. Unfortunately, for me anyway, it is difficult to attribute the positive gains apparent in the before-and-after pictures to anything specifically. Perhaps the d-thatch helped. Perhaps the bermuda just grew into the dead areas. Perhaps there was a little rain and some extra lightening that month etc etc. There are two questions here: Is there less thatch? And if there is, did the d-thatch do the work? Based on the video, I cannot answer either.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp3LffDxLBU


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Yep this is the video I watched - his results were great.


----------



## Lawnjenue (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi there,

I purchased one 32oz container and applied per the instructions three times with little to show for it.

I'm in zone 7B, irrigate each morning and follow a seasonal maintenance schedule.

I had help with application from my local guy, but either my soils is too compacted, the product is not as advertised or I'm doing it wrong.

Considering it is/was only 30$ I consider it a relatively inexpensive experiment in spray dethatching, something that seems to me, a physicial not biological job.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Have you pulled sample cores to see if you really do have a thatch problem?


----------

